# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  How to make your own uwp app to be opened with uri-scheme?

## ekke

How do I configure my own uwp app to be opened with uri-scheme?

----------


## essay

In the Solution Explorer, double-click package.appxmanifest to open the manifest designer. Select the Declarations tab and in the Available Declarations drop-down, select Protocol and then click Add.

Here is a brief description of each of the fields that you may fill in the manifest designer for the Protocol

----------

